# Unvaccinated Novak Djokovic will play the Australian Open



## chic (Jan 4, 2022)

ATP world # 1, and unvaccinated, Novak Djokovic will be playing the 2022 Australian Open on a medical exemption. Djokovic had and recovered from covid in 2020 so the Australian government finally granted him a medical exemption to play the Melbourne tournament. There is much controversy over this decision and many Australians are unhappy with it.

Djokovic is a ten time Australian Open champion. Money speaks. Many tennis viewers expressed their willingness to boycott the event if he was not allowed to play. Pressure play.


----------



## win231 (Jan 4, 2022)

chic said:


> ATP world # 1, and unvaccinated, Novak Djokovic will be playing the 2022 Australian Open on a medical exemption. Djokovic had and recovered from covid in 2020 so the Australian government finally granted him a medical exemption to play the Melbourne tournament. There is much controversy over this decision and many Australians are unhappy with it.
> 
> Djokovic is a ten time Australian Open champion. Money speaks. Many tennis viewers expressed their willingness to boycott the event if he was not allowed to play. Pressure play.


Whomever is unhappy about it shouldn't watch him play.


----------



## chic (Jan 5, 2022)

win231 said:


> Whomever is unhappy about it shouldn't watch him play.


The crowds may heckle him even though he's a champion and has won the event numerous times. They did that to an unvaccinated player in New York during the U.S. Open last Sept. Sad.


----------



## Warrigal (Jan 5, 2022)

It sounds like the process for granting him an exemption was objective.

Apparently he was not identified by name to two panels, along with 26 other applicants, and he must have a valid reason for being allowed into the country.

It is not going down well with the general public though.


----------



## chic (Jan 5, 2022)

Warrigal said:


> It sounds like the process for granting him an exemption was objective.
> 
> Apparently he was not identified by name to two panels, along with 26 other applicants, and he must have a valid reason for being allowed into the country.
> 
> It is not going down well with the general public though.


I didn't think it would.


----------



## win231 (Jan 5, 2022)

Warrigal said:


> It sounds like the process for granting him an exemption was objective.
> 
> Apparently he was not identified by name to two panels, along with 26 other applicants, and he must have a valid reason for being allowed into the country.
> 
> It is not going down well with the general public though.


The public includes numerous programmed robots.


----------



## Paco Dennis (Jan 5, 2022)




----------



## Warrigal (Jan 5, 2022)

Oh oh!! This is escalating into a diplomatic incident.



> Novak Djokovic's visa issue turns into diplomatic stoush as Serbia's President vows to 'fight for Novak'​
> Prime Minister Scott Morrison says Novak Djokovic is not welcome in Australia and will be deported, after the tennis star was denied entry to the country while stranded at Melbourne airport due to a visa issue.
> 
> "Entry with a visa requires double vaccination or a medical exemption," Mr Morrison said. "I am advised that such an exemption was not in place, and as such he is subject to the same rules as anyone else. People are welcome in Australia, but if you're not double-vaccinated and you're not a resident or citizen, then you can't come".
> ...



Djokovic has become a political and diplomatic football. I have little sympathy for him because the situation is of his own making but I am not impressed by the Australian PM either because he is not very popular right now and is facing an election within months. 

I think he believes that being tough with Djokovic will gain him votes. IMO he is probably wrong about that. Australians are perfectly capable of disliking both men at the same time.


----------



## Shero (Jan 5, 2022)

This is disgusting and I have never been in a protest march, but I feel like doing so. One rule for the multitude and another for a tennis player. I won't be watching him.


----------



## Warrigal (Jan 5, 2022)

Don't forget that is is one rule for the multitude and another rule for a mate's au pair.
I'm betting that he won't end up being deported.


----------



## StarSong (Jan 5, 2022)

He was ousted.  Good for Australia!


----------



## win231 (Jan 5, 2022)

Shero said:


> This is disgusting and I have never been in a protest march, but I feel like doing so. One rule for the multitude and another for a tennis player. I won't be watching him.


Can you post a video of your protest march?  We'd love to see it.


----------



## Warrigal (Jan 5, 2022)

Some clarification about the visa situation.

Novak Djokovic faces being deported from Australia after his visa was cancelled. Follow developments live - ABC News


----------



## Shero (Jan 5, 2022)

Well done Australia....I love you 

There are reports the world number one will be deported on a flight tonight after he was taken to a Carlton hotel following his nine-hour detention at Melbourne Airport.

Bye Novak!


----------



## Warrigal (Jan 5, 2022)

His legal team has launched an appeal against his visa cancellation. He is also asking, if he has to go into quarantine, that he can stay in a hotel with a tennis court. Un-bloody-believable!!!


----------



## Pepper (Jan 6, 2022)

StarSong said:


> He was ousted.  Good for Australia!


Are you the party to whom I've been speaking?


----------



## StarSong (Jan 6, 2022)

A gracious good morning to you, @Pepper.

Just remember, "We don't care. We don't have to.  We're the phone company."


----------



## Jules (Jan 6, 2022)

StarSong said:


> Just remember, "We don't care. We don't have to. We're the phone company."


There’s too much truth in that.


----------



## chic (Jan 6, 2022)

Warrigal said:


> Some clarification about the visa situation.
> 
> Novak Djokovic faces being deported from Australia after his visa was cancelled. Follow developments live - ABC News


The president of Serbia is interceding in his behalf. Shame they made this political. I watched tennis to forget covid.


----------



## StarSong (Jan 6, 2022)

Jules said:


> There’s too much truth in that.


It was especially true in the 60s & 70s when she made this bit famous and the phone company (at least in the US) was a monopoly with a dreadful reputation for its wanton disregard of the public.


----------



## chic (Jan 6, 2022)

Warrigal said:


> His legal team has launched an appeal against his visa cancellation. He is also asking, if he has to go into quarantine, that he can stay in a hotel with a tennis court. Un-bloody-believable!!!


It's created a stir.


----------

